# Populate Word Template from Excel



## 1Roberta1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if someone could help me.  

I have several Word templates (different types of letters) I currently fill in the blanks within the templates.  (Name, Address, Employee Number, Bank Address etc)

I was wondering if there was a way of maybe storing all the data in excel (Name, Address, Employee Number, Bank Address etc) and then when it came to populating the blanks within the Word templates if I were to type something specific in the first blank section word would then automatically pull the rest of the data from the excel spreadsheet and fill in the rest of the blanks with word?

I hope you can understand what I am trying to achieve.

For anyone who has helped me in the past and or looked at my posts before, I should warn you that my word skills are just as bad as my excel skill :-s

Thanks in advance for your time reading my post and thanks in advance to anyone who might be able to help me out.


----------



## Dan Rittgers (Jan 21, 2008)

It is called mail merge.

You must embed a field in Word and then reference it to the Excel, Access, Text document.

But the inquiry starts at the destination document (Word)


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2008)

1Roberta1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me.
> 
> ...


 
I've sent you a PM with an offer to help   it souns like a simple mail merge summat I've been doing plenty off l8ly


----------



## 1Roberta1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for getting back to me.

At least I can now search for what I am trying to do, I would never have figured that it was called mail merge

Anyway thanks again

Tiny - I have sent a reply directly to you, thanks


----------



## Tiny (Jan 22, 2008)

how are you getting on    any joy??


----------



## 1Roberta1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Tiny

As per usual my work have given me other higher priority tasks to complete. 

The way things are going I won't be getting around to this until Friday evening.

I really don't mind getting other tasks from work etc (thats what I am paid to do) but it really does get frustrating sometimes as I always want to finish what I started before I move on.

Thanks again for your offer. When I am able to get back to that task I will post and let you know how I got on, and if I am struggling I will seek your advice again if it is still on offer.

Thanks


----------



## Tiny (Jan 22, 2008)

OHHH!!! how I know how that feels  I've got to the point where my boss has let me work from home      2 reasons 1. to get the main job (vba userform) done & 2. recover from my sprained ankle.... It's been amazing how much I have achieved, especially with the help of this forum, so if I can put summat back in by helping you out it's only fair.


----------



## 1Roberta1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Tiny and Dan

Just wanted to let you know that I finally got around to completing the mail merge. What a fantastic tool it is.
Tiny you were correct in saying that the help facility with word re mail merge is very useful.

I have successfully completed the task.

Thanks again


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2008)

1Roberta1 said:


> Hi Tiny and Dan
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I finally got around to completing the mail merge. What a fantastic tool it is.
> Tiny you were correct in saying that the help facility with word re mail merge is very useful.
> ...


 

NICE!!! well done   thanks for the feedback


----------



## frankday (Jun 28, 2013)

I am looking at doing the same thing.  Could you send it to me as well


----------

